# Hollister (Branson) MO asphalt racing



## fasthocars (Jan 24, 2006)

i am starting this thread for the Branson Rc Club, they have been racing asphalt for several years now (weather permitting). track is approx 53mi south of Springfield, Mo in Hollister which is adjacent to Branson. 

TPA Hobby Center
251 Saint James St
Holister, MO
417-335-6624

Richard 417 886 4500 (runs the races)

Directions
the area that shows the 'V' and '65' is not updated for recent changes. i would recommend getting of the W 76 Country Blvd / W Main st. exit in Branson and head east to 76 then south to get to the track first time you go.

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?a...ew=1&name=&qty=


The track is the back parking lot (approx 40 x 80). it is a lite grey asphalt with no oil stains, black coat, etc. they blow off the track and spray sugared soda on the turns. Entry fee is $10. There is only one or two outlets there, most pit off their cars in a different separate parking lot that starts about 15ft from the race track. laps and times are done by a Computer / KO ARC System. the KO x-ponders are small and you also need to supply your own male to male connector that connects it to you receiver to power it in your car.

in the past they basicly run 2 classes:
-1/10 nitro sedan .12-.15 eng, foam or rubber tires allowed 
-1/10 27T/19T elect sedan, foam or rubber tires allowed
-they also have a 3 or more makes a class rule.
- appears there may be a 12th scale 27T class this year

March 25th 2007 is their preseason free race starting 2:00 pm. at this event. electric sedan will be discussed to define some rules (possibly make it 27T/13.5BL or 19T/10.5BL....both not both or all allowed as before. consider issues like Lipos and possibly agree on a BL motor usage (13.5 or 10.5). 1/12th scale will also be discussed, etc. 

Regular season racing and points challenge race starts on April 1st, 2:00 pm and will be held every other Sunday for the rest of the season


----------



## fasthocars (Jan 24, 2006)

when entering Hollister while going south on 65, exit at BU-65, stay right on BU-65, at the next lite turn right on BU-65. follow this for approx 1.6mi. make a right on Saint James St. if you see a Casey's Convinence Store on the right, you passed Saint James St. 

hobby shop will be on the left where Saint James St. ends at a 3 way intersection


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Did they run last weekend?


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

TPA is racing.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

still racing at TPA


----------

